# F11 Coding 6WB Virgin Cluster KOMBI



## emnm (Dec 2, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum.

I bought I virgin 6WB cluster for my F11 2012. Now I want to code it with E-Sys last version. Can someone please show me the steps I need to do to make it work. Thank you


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

I moved your question to our BMW coding forum.


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

There is a thread on this topic. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=700327&highlight=6wb

PM Shawn if you have specific questions.


----------



## Mario6955 (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello guys! After changing my instrument cluster to 6WB I got this issue all my “service timer” have disappeared. Can any one help me with this?


----------

